
Show HN: Data URI Generator - chadscira
http://icanhazdata.com
======
ahazred8ta
It's a bit unclear how to paste the URL of a resource and get the content-type
& contents transloaded from the net. Ditto for drag&drop from a browser window
instead of from the local filesystem.

------
chadscira
I made this because I was getting upset with the lack of a solid solution that
did everything.

It locally stores the files as well, click on the hamburger menu to see them.

\- drag & drop

\- manual upload

\- paste

\- custom file creation

\- local storage

